
FAA tests spur a fundamental software redesign of Boeing 737 MAX flight controls - sra77
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/newly-stringent-faa-tests-spur-a-fundamental-software-redesign-of-737-max-flight-controls/
======
kejaed
As someone who works in this field I have to say this is a really well written
article.

Discussing topics like Design Assurance Level and failure condition
classification(major vs catastrophic), Single Event Upsets (bit flips), safety
assessments in a really clear and well written way.

------
jonbaer
"A neutron hitting a cell on a microprocessor can change the cell’s electrical
charge, flipping its binary state from 0 to 1 or from 1 to 0. The result is
that although the software code is right and the inputs to the computer are
correct, the output is corrupted by this one wrong bit."

~~~
kejaed
Also known as a Single Event Upset in the industry.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_event_upset](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_event_upset)

